# αναπηρική vs ανάπηρη



## eno2

Hi,

Wheelchair= Η αναπηρική καρέκλα
WR doesn't translate αναπηρική, it just gives 'chair' + αναπηρική καρέκλα
αναπηρική - Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό WordReference.com

But αναπηρική comes from  disabled (adj) = ανάπηρος (Also subj)

So why is ανάπηρη not used for wheelchair?

I suppose it's a question of forming derivated adjectives with suffixes?  -ική in this case.


----------



## Acestor

Ανάπηρος is an adjective that can also be used as a noun, and is only used for persons, while αναπηρικός is an adjective used for things. This also happens with other adjectives, e.g. έφηβος (teenager) εφηβικός.
It happens with most demonyms, e.g. Έλληνας - ελληνικός, Αθηναίος - αθηναϊκός.


----------



## BrendaP

When I needed to learn the word wheelchair, WR dictionary told me "αναπηρικό καροτσάκι".


----------



## Acestor

BrendaP said:


> When I needed to learn the word wheelchair, WR dictionary told me "αναπηρικό καροτσάκι".



You're right. I focused on "αναπηρικός" and failed to mention that _wheelchair_ is often also rendered as _αναπηρικό αμαξίδιο_ or _αναπηρικό καροτσάκι_.


----------



## eno2

BrendaP said:


> When I needed to learn the word wheelchair, WR dictionary told me "αναπηρικό καροτσάκι".


Yes, αναπηρικό καροτσάκι I've also seen, in Pons.
But as I said, when you need to learn αναπηρικός and look for 'αναπηρικός' in WR it translates as 'chair' and only gives the expression 'Η αναπηρική καρέκλα'.  I had to look elsewhere for the meaning of 'αναπηρικός' itself, and that's where I found 'ανάπηρος' (disabled). In Pons.



Acestor said:


> _αναπηρικό αμαξίδιο_


From αμάξι.



Acestor said:


> Ανάπηρος is an adjective that can also be used as a noun, and is only used for persons, while αναπηρικός is an adjective used for things. This also happens with other adjectives, e.g. έφηβος (teenager) εφηβικός.
> It happens with most demonyms, e.g. Έλληνας - ελληνικός, Αθηναίος - αθηναϊκός.


Thank you for the explanation.
So when talking about certain functions of things being 'disabled', let's say an alarm that's disabled, I'd have to use 'ανάπηρος'?


----------



## Helleno File

I think the word for disable in the context of e.g. electrical equipment is απενεργοποιώ - "de-activate", the opposite of ενεργοποιώ. So that would lead to απεργοποιημένος...?

I think the more usual word for switch/put on an alarm is βάζω*, so I assume switch off is βγάζω. "The alarm is switched off" would therefore be "ο συναγερμός είναι βγαλμένος (?).  *Can ανοίγω / κλείνω be used?


----------



## Andrious

When talking about an alarm, we say:
βάζω/ενεργοποιώ το συναγερμό
κλείνω/απενεργοποιώ το συναγερμό
(απ)ενεργοποιημένος συναγερμός

When talking about other electrical equipment, words may differ.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks Andrious - very helpful indeed. This is tricky for learners. I originally learnt ανοίγω/κλείνω for TV and radio "etc" and ανάβω/σβήνω for lights and fires.  Βάζω τον συναγερμό I have only recently discovered and it surprised me.

You say there are other possibilities.  What would you say for a kettle or a washing machine?

I thought starting a car was something like "βάζω το αυτοκίνητο μπροστά" but the Greek version of the handbook for my new car gives for starting and stopping the engine:

"_Ξεκινήστε_ τον κινητήρα μόνο όταν ο κινητήρας και το αυτοκίνητο είναι σε στάση."

And:

"Μη _σβήνετε_ ποτέ τον κινητήρα, αν το αυτοκίνητο δεν έχει ακινητοποιηθεί εντελώς - υπάρχει κίνδυνος ατυχήματος!"

Tricky indeed!


----------



## eno2

Andrious said:


> *απενεργοποιημένος* συναγερμός


Δύσκολη λέξη, τριπλή σύνθετη λέξη


----------



## dmtrs

Helleno File said:


> I thought starting a car was something like "βάζω το αυτοκίνητο μπροστά"



You thought just right!



Helleno File said:


> "_Ξεκινήστε_ τον κινητήρα μόνο όταν ο κινητήρας και το αυτοκίνητο είναι σε στάση."



This is formal language, like what you would find in a handbook. 

In English there's also a difference between _start the car/engine_ and _turn on/ignite the engine_, I think.



Helleno File said:


> What would you say for a kettle or a washing machine?



For the washing machine (in spoken, not handbook Greek) is _βάζω πλυντήριο_.
The kettle is tricky; first, a kettle is not such a vital kitchen utensil in Greece as it is in Britain, I guess; μπρίκι is a more Greek utensil.
The expression for both would be _βάζω την τσαγιέρα/το μπρίκι στη φωτιά/στο μάτι_. _Στη φωτιά_ can be used even if there's no real fire and electrical appliance is used.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks for a rich and helpful post, dmtrs.


dmtrs said:


> This is formal language, like what you would find in a handbook.



Aaagh! The English edition uses language you could speak, so contrary to previous experience of printed Greek I assumed....!



dmtrs said:


> In English there's also a difference between _start the car/engine_ and _turn on/ignite the engine_, I think.



Yes there is. We don't actually say ignite the engine apart from space rockets.  We do still say ignition key and ignition system.



dmtrs said:


> The kettle is tricky; first, a kettle is not such a vital kitchen utensil in Greece as it is in Britain, I guess; μπρίκι is a more Greek utensil.



Of  course, I didn't think!  Cultural reference for England: kettles are now electric! It would be difficult to buy the old kind that you would put on the "μάτι" (literally eye -> electric hotplate).


----------



## dmtrs

Thank you too for the feedback, Helleno File.
Question: 
Now that kettles are electric, we have to rephrase the old "Polly put the kettle on" to "Polly turned the kettle on" or is it still a valid expression?


----------



## Helleno File

Put the kettle on is as valid as ever! Put on is ok for switching on lots of things: TV, radio, washing machine, electric/gas fire, central heating, cooker, light, air conditioning, hoover.  You can say switch on or turn on for any of these, too. I can't think of anything you can't use put on for. There may  some other class of things you don't use it for but nothing comes to mind at the moment. We'd say turn the gas on for the cooker hob but either for the oven itself.

But in the nursery rhyme "Suki take it off again" doesn't work with an electric kettle!  It would have to be switch it off. Nursery rhymes don't have to make sense, of course!


----------



## dmtrs

Thanks, Helleno File. Very interesting and enlightening.


----------



## ioanell

eno2 said:


> Wheelchair= Η αναπηρική καρέκλα
> WR doesn't translate αναπηρική, it just gives 'chair' + αναπηρική καρέκλα
> αναπηρική - Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό WordReference.com
> 
> But αναπηρική comes from disabled (adj) = ανάπηρος (Also subj)
> 
> So why is ανάπηρη not used for wheelchair?
> 
> I suppose it's a question of forming derivated adjectives with suffixes? -ική in this case.


As I got the impression that eno2’s original comment/question, despite Acestor’s good explanation, might be answered a little further, I ‘ve come to add the following: the adjective “ανάπηρ-ο [masc.], -η [fem.], -ο [neut.]”, (=disabled) can only be used for persons and not in other circumstances, e.g. for appliances or machines.

Indeed, WR dictionary limits the translation of the adjective “αναπηρική [fem.]”, derivative of “ανάπηρος, -η, -ο”, just to “wheelchair”, something NOT valid at all as the adjective “αναπηρική” by itself does not mean and cannot be translated as “wheelchair”, unless followed by the word “καρέκλα” (=chair). Of course, if someone says, for instance: “Αυτός κάθεται στην αναπηρική” (=He‘s sitting on the wheelchair), the word “καρέκλα” (=chair) is inevitably implied after “αναπηρική”. Anyway, the dictionary entry could be modified (_relevant suggestion to the dictionary has already been made_) to include all three genders (masculine, feminine and neuter) as "αναπηρικός, -ική, -ικό" (=something which belongs, is related or refers to a disabled person) and enriched with examples like “αναπηρικός τουρισμός” (=disability tourism), “αναπηρική σύνταξη” (=disability pension), "αναπηρικό επίδομα" (=disability allowance).


----------

